# TYM Tractors



## Maine Farmer

Does anyone know anything about these? I'm looking at the larger 4 wd on the net.
Thanks


----------



## Archdean

All I can add to answer your question is that they are a new entry into the import market from Asia, this one is from Korea /China as are several others Kioti and Montana (I believe)!

TYM Link HERE 

Until it is a proved Name I.E. with a proved solid reputation and a strong local dealer network that can service your purchase as well as respond to your parts / filters/ warranty claims and etc. request's and needs with off the shelf support !!

I would advise that you concentrate your looking at the Big Two, John Deere and Kubota and let the good and bad pass for what it's worth perhaps several thousand dollars to you personally!!

Dean

:cowboy:


----------



## LAWALLSTRACTOR

TYM tractors have been in the US market, under different names, Milenium, Scorpion. Mahindra's 10 series have been and still are made by TYM and some of the Montana tractors are made by TYM. TYM has made parts for most of the mager tractor manufacturers. Being I have been a Mahindra dealer for 5 plus years, I have gained a lot of respect for the TYM tractor. TYM wasn't happy with the performance of the US company that marketed them under the Milenium and Scorpion name, so they have taken US marketing into their own hands. They are a good tractor and the company seems to be working hard at building a US reputation. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Eddinberry

Maine Farmer,

A fellow Berry grower and good friend bought a Millenium 5 years ago and has worked the Dog snot out of it for GP use outside of the Patch. He loves the stupid thing.

Scorpion is a common and Popular Tractor around here with the Grape growers south of me.

I havn't heard any gripes except for the cost of fuel Caps (Why is it that they are all 40-50 Bucks?:smoking: ) and now and some comments(One Gent I work with that may be a singular exception) on getting at a filters.

Check around and see what dealer has been in your area the longest, and what he's selling.

Dealer support can be a deal breaker, or a real headache later if ya gotta drive a couple hours each way for widgets and parts not available at the hardware or local TSC.

Best of luck!!
Eddinberry


----------



## gooseman80

I've had a TYM 273 for 5 years now. It's a pretty tuff little bastard. It help me burn 120 cut down pine trees on my property for the first few months. Since I have owned it, I have replaced a busted hydraulic (back feed) line underneath and a busted hydraulic line recently leading from the steering to the front axle. I don't know if the cruse control ever worked, but the button doesn't stay in, the brake light switch is broke (kind of unprotected underneath), I have replaced the glow plug relay once (located by the battery and I got one from auto zone), and I could use a new plastic grill (darn logs i was pciking up and stacking did a number on it). Just minor normal repairs, but other then that, it is running strong. By the way, my Mitsubishi diesel is the same engine that John Deer uses and I love my hydrostatic. Make sure you have a good parts dealer close by because I don't think these guys keep anything in stock.


----------



## biged

I recently purchased a 2006 TYM T 400 with very low hours. I have been around tractors and farms all of my life and have used a lot of different tractors and I am very satisfied with this tractor. The TYM is manufactured in South Korea and this particular model uses a four cylinder Kubota engine and is rated at 43 horse power.

I have some heavily wooded property and have been using the tractor for some light logging and road building. I have also used it for brush hogging and it seems to perform very well. It has plenty of power and runs and drives well. 

I cant comment on the larger tractors made by TYM other then to say that if they are made as well as my tractor is made they are probably a good machine.


----------



## rmburrow

Gooseman80: What is the part number for the glow plug relay you obtained from Autozone? I am working on a TYM273 here and the glow plug light stays on and disconnected the battery to keep it from running down.


----------



## gooseman80

I just used a cheap 4 terminal relay with relay connector I grabbed from the electrical lane at autozone. I can look for a specific number when I get home tonight, but any basic relay should do. The 4 terminal connector had 4 wires coming from it. I pretty much just picked up the connector first and found a relay to fit in it. You need to kind of study the relay to figure out which two wires are accross the relay coil (one will get power coming from the switch and one will be ground). The other two connections on the relay power up your glow plug - can't remember if this connects power or grounds to activate you glow plug but don't worry about it, just connect those two to the two your old relay was completing the cirsuit for. Basically, study your old relay by the battery to figure out how you wiring works on the tractor so you know how to connect up your new relay connector. Maybe I can take some pictures for you of my setup. Also and something very, very odd, after I got the new relay on there, it wasn't activating. For what ever reason, I did not have a ground that was activating the new relay. When I turned the key back, I was reading 12 volts on both wires of which one should have been ground. I had to run a small ground wire from the battery to the relay coil to get it to activate. I still haven't figured out why I was getting power from both wires but it could have been some kind of bleed off. Just remember that the relay coil needs 12 volts at one terminal and a ground at another terminal to activate the relay. Once I connected a ground wire to the relay coil, it worked fine.


----------



## rmburrow

Gooseman 80: Thanks for your feedback on the glow plug relay for the TYM273 tractor. I replaced that and I can hear it pulling in when the battery is connected. The glow plug light stays lit on the dash and eventually the battery runs down. I pulled the glow plug relay timer and checked it with an ohmmeter and this may be the second part of the problem. Any more suggestions?


----------



## rmburrow

Anyone know if the glow timer relay for a TYM273 tractor is available at auto parts stores and have an equivalent American part number? It has a part number 1662-669-210-0 and I cannot tell anything else about this module since the markings are Korean or Chinese.


----------



## gooseman80

It sounds like you might have some wiring crossed somewhere and are feeding the glow plug light somehow with constant power. I would start over from the beginning if I were you. Disconnect the relay you installed and find the wire which puts out 12v when you turn the key backwards. If you keep the meter on the wire, the power should eventually turn off after the time delay passes. Note that I'm not exactly sure if the glow plug light will come on when you check it this way, for me it didn't so it's possible that the light could be getting feed from another circuit somewhere. Once you find the wire that supplies power when you turn the key back, that will go to one side of the relay coil. The other side to complete the coil circuit will go to ground. It shouldn't matter which two of the bigger wires (one I believe goes to the batt and one feeds the glow plug) go to the other two leftover terminals on the relay. These last two terminals completes the circuit when the relay is activated. Wouldn't it be nice if TYM supplied us all a nice wiring diagram for our tractors?


----------



## gooseman80

If by time relay you are talking about the time delay box attached to the firewall with a little adjustment screw, I have never had a problem with that. In this discussion, I am talking about the relay for the glow plug that is right there on top of the battery.


----------



## jbirdlebough

*Dont do it. TYM are junk*

I bought a new TYM 450 in 2006, it lives in a barn and is washed and serviced every time its used. TYM has had to replace most of the electrical systems, radiator was defective as was the water pump, the LT200 factory installed loader was not installed properly and the transmission bell housing was cracked as a result, the forward/reverse shifter constantly fails to engage even after shop adjusted it. 
All the plastic parts on the 450 are seriously damaged from UV and we simply stopped buying front clips because they last at best a year or two before the plastic breaks from lifting the hood. The headlights haze over after 1-2 years to the point of needing to replace them, all the rubber seals on steering and FWD steering shafts are bad on third replacemetns, most of the main seals in the fWD are leaking, as is the PTO seal. The LITW loader and 7600 backhoe are even worse. the back hoe we had to replace all the hoses two of the cylinders, the bucket, the main swing pinon was missing grease journals, the loader leaks even with new seals.

Sad thing is if they just spent $100 and built these correctly these would be average tractor. Warranty is non-existent. Dealers were screwed by TYM who did not pay the warrenty expenses.

SO BUYER BE WARE THESE ARE VERY POORLY DESIGNED, THEY ARE VERY EXPENSIVE TO FIX, AND SAME THINGS WILL BREAK AGAIN AND AGAIN. Compared to my CASE and Deers which are 45 years old and still running original parts. 

TYM looks pretty, has nice feature set, but 3-5 years from now, you will be very unhappy. Mine only has 1455hrs on it and over $5000 worth of new parts just to keep it running. Mehendra and TYM are both total piles. 

Hope this saves you from what I have experience. CASE, Deer, New Holland all make good units, you can get parts and service. Not so with TYM or Mehendra.

:unhappy :
U get the point of course.

Keep on farming!
cloudfarmer


----------



## gizmogyro

*Tym 450*

I have owned a TYM 450 now for over a year. I live on a woodlot and use my tractor for snow blowing in the winter, ( my house is 1000 feet off the highway). We recently built a new house so the tractor is used for road building, landscaping and woods work. I love this tractor. It always starts, no matter how cold it is outside. I don't even bother to plug it in. We get some cold weather here in Canada. It's Kubota engine is good on fuel with lots of power for my needs. I have had no major issues with this tractor. However, the paint and some of the plastics are starting to show their age. I cant blame the tractor though, it sat on the dealers lot for a couple of years before I bought it. the dealer Told me it was a hard tractor to sell because it had no cab. Around here everyone wants a cab. Parts and service isn't a problem because I have a dealer in town. I would have no problem purchasing another TYM tractor.


----------



## 8x56mn

Any one have trouble with their tack? Mine goes down and stops at 1500 when shut off and goes to 2200 when at idle.


----------



## DontBuyTYM

I purchased a TYM 293 to mow 6 acres of grass and snow blow a 500 foot driveway. I was worried about dealer support but a 5 year warranty was very attractive. I had 3 dealers within an hour drive so I felt covered. After just 20 hours of mowing I had sparks and smoke and banging coming from the mower deck and the tractor stopped. The 3 dealers were cut off by TYM who was looking for cheaper dealers to support their tractors. TYM didn't respond to my requests for service. 

I had to contact the BBB before anyone from TYM would contact me, and I was then told they could not get the parts needed to service their own equipment. After 6 weeks I received the parts after contacting them every 2 days, but they still had no dealer within 500 miles who could do warranty work. I offered to do the work myself if they assured me it would not void my warranty, 6 weeks in September/October I was desperate to cut grass. With less than 30 hours of mowing I now have a hydraulic leak and oil leak, and after 1 month TYM finally created a new dealer within 200 miles for me to take my tractor too. I am not very comfortable with this dealer who just started to sell TYM tractors, along with their existing line of Hot Tubs, and Internet service, their motto is "Home of the Water Shop" WHAT?

I can't recommend TYM tractors, and I completely agree with the other comments in this thread, stick with a company that has a well established dealer network!!!!!


----------



## Randy3

I have a TYM 233 and need a new drive shaft. Will the Mahindra drive shaft work on this ?? My dealer does not want seem to want to help me find one, he no longer handles these.


----------



## pogobill

Who's your dealer?
Try one of these in your area

http://www.tym-tractors.com/maps/maps/search?q=United+States
Enter your zip code and they'll give you a list of dealers in your area.


----------



## RiverRat00

You will see this tractor company grow rapidly in the next 5-10 years. They put out very decent tractors and are very affordable... Are they the best... no... but id take their bigger tractors running on Cat/Perkins engines over a JD or Kubota any day


----------



## GEO1

I have a tym t431 and lost the fuel tank cap how can i get a replacement


----------



## ErnieS

Good luck. I can't even find a dealer with Bill's link.


----------



## pogobill

GEO1 said:


> I have a tym t431 and lost the fuel tank cap how can i get a replacement


How about Fairview Sales over by Benton Harbour?


----------



## pogobill

ErnieS said:


> Good luck. I can't even find a dealer with Bill's link.


Sort of fixed the Link! Tried the the other way and no such luck either!


----------



## medic0409

tym 450 has a Kubota L 4200 engine a kiote front end miahinda sheet metal and probally rear drive being it has a solenoid activated pto. I have a 450 . no dealer in fla. but one in sc 910-567-2680


----------



## medic0409

*tym parts*

There is a dealer in SC 910-567-2680, The tym450 has a Kubota L 4200 engine kiote front end and miahinda sheet metal and Probally rear drive with the solenoid engaged pto. I got a free service manual off the internet.


----------



## david wertz

Randy3 said:


> I have a TYM 233 and need a new drive shaft. Will the Mahindra drive shaft work on this ?? My dealer does not want seem to want to help me find one, he no longer handles these.


----------



## david wertz

Did you find a drive shaft for your T233?


----------

